# Guardian E-pipe 1



## Sir Vape (28/8/14)

Okay so I have been looking at bringing in some e-pipes for a while now. I'm in discussion with a couple custom pipe makers and I will def be bringing in some unique pipes soon. I wanted to start off with a budget range pipe so some guys can get the experience of a pipe mod. After a couple emails back and forth with Smok and watching a number of reviews on the Guardian Pipe, I have to say that I'm quite impressed and think it looks awesome.

Just thought I would put this up and get a feel from you guys and se what the response is like, They would go for around R550 and I would bring in a couple different style pipe tips as well.

Your feedback would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (28/8/14)

If you are put me on the list, I look at this one a while back and have seriously considered ordering one for myself, so yea I will take one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/8/14)

I will take one! Is it full mechanical?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/8/14)

That looks great, good price as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/8/14)

@TylerD 

Yes full mech

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (29/8/14)

@Sir Vape what is your ETA on these mods?


----------



## Sir Vape (29/8/14)

@Silverbear It will be in mid September

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/9/14)

Guardian E-pipe landing early next week. Confirmed pricing is R580 each. I have 4 available 

Please put your name down and ill send invoices out this eve.


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

All orders were packed this morning guys and are awaiting collection from our courier. You will have these in your hands tomorrow  Will email tracking numbers once collected.


----------



## TylerD (22/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> All orders were packed this morning guys and are awaiting collection from our courier. You will have these in your hands tomorrow  Will email tracking numbers once collected.


Do you still have 1 available @Sir Vape ? If you do please send me an invoice.


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

Hey @TylerD just in boxed you. Have two left and some pipe tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (22/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @TylerD just in boxed you. Have two left and some pipe tips


Thank you!


----------

